# Felicidades, Ynez: 5.000



## Namarne

* Muchas felicidades, Ynez. *​
*¡Qué mayorcita te has hecho! ¡5.000 posts! (Sí, ya sé, yo soy un poco más "viejo", pero tampoco tanto).  No sé qué le  pedirías a los Reyes, así que espero no repetirme: clic. 
Un abrazo amistoso, y que sigamos viéndonos en los hilos mucho tiempo. 

Jordi  
*


----------



## Rayines

Querida Ynez: aprovecho para felicitarte por los 5000 mensajes, y desearte también un muy feliz 2010. 

¡¡POR OTROS 5000!!

​


----------



## Ynez

Namarme, ha sido todo un detalle que te hayas ido hasta Guatemala para comprar esas flores tan bonitas. Muchas gracias. 

(los emoticones de este foro son un poco _saboríos_ para estas ocasiones  )

Muchas gracias, Rayines, y ¡MUY FELIZ 2010 para ti también!  

¿Dónde te metes?


----------



## swift

Felicidades, Ynez. Nos hemos topado varias veces en los foros, y he disfrutado mucho los intercambios que hemos tenido por mensajería privada. 

Brindo por otros 5000. (Con cerveza, porque se me antoja más una cerveza que una copa de champán... )

Para la fiesta.

Hasta pronto,


José


----------



## Ynez

Me hace mucha ilusión verte por aquí, swift. Menuda fiesta vamos a montar...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

!!!F E L I C I D A D E S   Y N E Z!!!​ 
Por esas 5.000 participaciones, y que tengas un exitoso 2010...​ 
abrazo
Rosa!​


----------



## Ynez

Esto sí que es una gran casualidad. Han venido a saludar mi tocaya de nick y mi tocaya de verdad.  

Muchas gracias, Rosa, y un ¡*Felicísimo 2010* para ti también! 

A saber si _Felicísimo_ será correcto...mejor que no me lean.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Ynez*: 
He llegado un poquitín tarde, por puro despiste de no mirar este foro, pero igual quiero felicitarte por tu dedicación. 
Se me ha ocurrido traerte este regalito, que espero sea de tu agrado (haciendo clic sobre la imagen, se anima). 

*¡Felicitaciones por los primeros 5.000 posts!*

Vivi


----------



## Ynez

Muchas gracias, Vivi.  Cuánto hablamos por aquí, ¿eh? A veces más de la cuenta.  

Yo tampoco suelo entrar por este apartado del foro. Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## SDLX Master

Gratz on the 5K!


----------



## Ynez

Muchas gracias, SDLX Master. Contigo he coincidido poco por los foros, pero lo poco que te he visto por ahí, me has gustado.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ynez ,foros estos por coincidimos que veces las leerte placer un siempre es que digo nunca que tarde vale más que de aquello por pero ,tarde “poquitón” un llego yo ; _on_ en termina mío lo _in_ en termina Calambur de lo si.
¿Claro está?
Afogutu Adolfo


----------



## Ynez

Jajaja, no sabía que eras rapero, Adolfo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ynez said:
			
		

> Jajaja, no sabía que eras rapero, Adolfo.


Hay que probar de (casi) todo en la vida...


----------



## Ynez

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hay que probar de (casi) todo en la vida...



Cuando vea que haya una celebración tuya por aquí me arrancaré yo con un tanguito o algo así. 

Un abrazo


----------



## XiaoRoel

_¡Porteñito! ¡Mano Blanca! Venga, 
vamos que llega Barrancas,
¡Mano Blanca! ¡Porteñito! Venga,
vamos que falta un poquito…_

Muchas felicidades, tú ya llegaste a la Avenida Centenera y Tabarés.


----------



## Ynez

Ese no lo conocía yo, y mira que tiene años...


Yo me los sé del tipo:

_Garufa,
cucha que sos divertido..._


Ahora veo que es "pucha" y no "cucha". Nunca he buscado las letras, así que entenderé la mitad.  Voy a ver qué significa "pucha".


Muchas gracias, Xiao.


----------



## SDLX Master

Ynez said:


> Muchas gracias, SDLX Master. Contigo he coincidido poco por los foros, pero lo poco que te he visto por ahí, me has gustado.


 
Gracias por lo que me toca


----------



## chamyto

Como casi siempre , llego tarde, felicidades por esos 5 000 posts .


----------



## Ynez

_*Mira a su alrededor*_

Me ha parecido ver un burgalés guapo por algún sitio...


----------



## Mirlo

Felicidades Ynez y que sean muchos más......
¡Salud!


----------



## Ynez

Muchas gracias, Mirlo.


----------

